# Katies House, liverpool



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 18, 2016)

Ive wanted to visit this place ever since i found out about it, but with it being a 7 hour round trip its only now that i have finally got to see it and i wasn't dissapointed. It is a bit dark inside but Im glad this place is still in the same condition, thats why i have chosen not to put any information on the place, I will let the pictures do the talking...​


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice love this place


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice photographs and a nice house.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow! Seriously amazing report! What an amazing place. Love all the pictures still hanging on the wall.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 18, 2016)

That is one very nice place, Thanks for sharing


----------



## robsterwebb (Jan 19, 2016)

WOW! Incredible!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2016)

Fantastic. Worth the drive then! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice indeed Senseoffreedom  you certainly drove some miles from where you live!


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you guys, yea it was a mission but was worth it! Ile share my other explore i did the same day soon


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2016)

Stunning collection of images.Thanks for showing.


----------



## Sarahsper (Feb 17, 2016)

Amazing photos! can't beleive everything is still untouched after so long!


----------



## smiler (Feb 18, 2016)

Katie had a lovely home, Thanks


----------

